# Ran into a problem with Froglube.



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Had been using Froglube for a couple years. Had cleaned and lubricated several 'guns' with it and put them up for about 8 months. 
Went to the range the other day and was having misfires (No hangfires). Tried couple different ammo's and same thing.
When I got home and broke them down, found the froglube had become a very thick paste and was no longer acting as a lubricant. I could move it with my finger, but it was the consistency of a very very thick grease and not appropriate for use in a weapon. 
Cleaned it all out with solvent, cleaned the firing pins and strikers, re-lubed with a Breakthrough milspec solvent, oil and some light grease just on the slide rails. 
They now rack fine, went back to the range and every round fired no matter which of my ammo's I ran through it. 
Froglube may still be a good product for short term/frequently used weapons, but would not recommend using it on anything you are storing for a while. 
YRMV.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Have hard similar reports after storage. Many oils will “dry” into a sludge over time. It is another reason folks are told to clean and lube guns, even when new, before their first outing. “Storage” oils may not have all the same lubricating properties that a fresh coat of lube will.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When that stuff was the bomb a few years ago... When it first caught on.... I had seen a LOT of people reporting that issue... After I saw that, I never tried it... And, I have just keep using the same stuff for over 20 years now... (Breakfree CLP)


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Had been using Froglube for a couple years. Had cleaned and lubricated several 'guns' with it and put them up for about 8 months.
> Went to the range the other day and was having misfires (No hangfires). Tried couple different ammo's and same thing.
> When I got home and broke them down, found the froglube had become a very thick paste and was no longer acting as a lubricant. I could move it with my finger, but it was the consistency of a very very thick grease and not appropriate for use in a weapon.
> Cleaned it all out with solvent, cleaned the firing pins and strikers, re-lubed with a Breakthrough milspec solvent, oil and some light grease just on the slide rails.
> ...


yeah, i have only been into the sport of shooting since about late January, early February, and trust me, i have read more reviews, saw more videos and participated on more forums than maybe perhaps anyone else new to the sport/hobby of gun ownership.

i never "felt good" about anything too thick or even grease based. as a former auto mechanic, i know how think oils and greases act in weather changes. i know how some lubes attract dirt, grime, and even sometimes, collect moisture.

as it stands now, i have been using Weapon Shield oil, and i have Hoppe's, and Rem oils as my back ups. then i use food grade mineral oil as a light wiping of the outside of the guns.

also, i do not store any of my guns, they are all range toys, and home defense weapons.

it's only a thought, since i am not as experienced as the rest of you, but i'd be thinking that Frog lube is for daily use, not long term storage.??


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I used Froglube on my Ruger MK 3 22/45 years ago because everyone said it was amazing. It became like molasses. Thick, sticky, dark brown goop. Exactly what I don't need in a gun. Had fun taking down my Ruger to remove all the amazing Froglube. The rest went in the trash. I don't hear much about Froglube anymore.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Meh, I'm not very fancy. I still use RemOil/CLP/Hoppes #9.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Meh, I'm not very fancy. I still use RemOil/CLP/Hoppes #9.


If your wife prefers Hoppes #9 instead of Chanel #5, you got a keeper.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

BackyardCowboy said:


> If your wife prefers Hoppes #9 instead of Chanel #5, you got a keeper.


Nope, she does not like the smell of Hoppes, but I'll keep her anyways.


----------

